# solenoid plans



## messe (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking for model solenoid engine plans any scale, Need help
Mike


----------



## deverett (Apr 30, 2015)

Have a look at Pop Science, Jan 1950, page 205 for one design.
John-tom.com could well have one or two more.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## kquiggle (Apr 30, 2015)

Here's a link to the Pop. Sci. article (back issues available via Google Books, for those not already aware. Caution! You can lose an afternoon browsing through old issues.)

"Magnetic Engine Whizzes on Dry Cells:"

http://books.google.com/books?id=vSwDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PP1&pg=RA1-PA205#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## messe (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, most helpful
Mike


----------



## tom-1979 (Jun 4, 2015)

Probably not quite what you're looking for, but I designed the attached.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=24563


----------

